# Schwinn New World on 27" wheels :)



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I was looking for a 20's motorbike and wound up building this instead. I am still putting it together, but almost finished.
I am going to run the cables through the bars. One front brake and a bar end shifter. The red bicycle donated many parts


----------



## jpromo (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, that is looking really killer! Nice and clean look. What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 3, 2012)

A set of Araya 27" wheels with stainless spokes. I used the hubs from the house painted bike. I am going to run the cables throught he bars to keep the clean lines of the bike. I need to buy a campy short brake caliper to accomodate the larger wheel. I put a milremo stem and a nice set of bars. I need to order a brooks saddle for it and put the derailer back on then go ride it.


----------



## ace (Mar 3, 2012)

Is the shifter and derailer from the house paint bike for sale? Would like it for my project ride. thanks!


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 11, 2012)

I decided the new bars and stem did not go with my bike, so I put the torrington bars back. I have a brooks saddle on it now. I have put about thrity miles on it and love it. i am trying to work out a deal for two more high flange hubs. I do not like the way the shifter breaks the lines of the bicycle, but I see why the previous person wanted gears he lived on top of a hill!

I still need to tape the bars and I am waiting on a set of short reach brake calipers, needed for the 27" wheels.

I am officially selling two front fenders, mens rear fender, womens rear fender, stem, bars(not the drop bars) standard cruiser style, frame and fork the frame is the threaded type, seat post, one piece crank all schwinn new world parts I am not using.


----------

